# Maksim



## avrile (Apr 25, 2007)

Any thoughts on Maksim's performance?


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Who?...................


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

arnerich said:


> Who?...................


I do think OP meant this back in 2007

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maksim_Mrvica


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Thanks, I just had to know!


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I don't like his performance and while I can't speak for everyone...well, you've been warned.


----------

